# My Saturday



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

original plumber (his goons) couldn't figure it out

To idiot reps from Noritz couldn't figure it out
Idiot plumber from about 50 miles away couldn't figure it out

I had it nailed in an hour.

This one was something special.

Original install was directly above the meter. Weeks later it was located to where you see it. I brought my 8 and 10 ft ladders with, I had no idea this was what I was comming to.

The main mother boards had been swapped and one was replaced (can't read accurate error codes). 

Initial call was warm water at fixtures, sometimes hot - sometimes cold all over the house. noritz assured me it was a heater issue, but they couldn't figure it out. Recirc pump is a Metland 02..one button.




















































































How bout that street? Found a few other joints like that too.

I was only paid to diagnose the problem, am putting in a bid to fix it all, and basically redo it all.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not enough gas?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like a 3/4" run in galv then down to ~1/2" gas flex for tie in?

Piss poor install. Love that street 90. Is the window beside the units one that opens? The re-circ comes to the floor then back up? T&P valves discharge right over door!!!!!
Great recyclable pipe support. No swing joint on the meter.
Insulation would have been nice.

WOW


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

only one shutoff valve for both heaters

wires should be in conduit


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

No drip legs on the gas at the heaters.
Looks like a plug in the tee at the meter instead of a cap
Don't see a check valve anywhere between the recirc pump and the heaters
Gas heaters mounted to a piece of wood it looks like.
No straps on the gas


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

and no relief lines on either heater


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

pure hackness..... tankless i hope you get the job and make things right.. how on earth did this mess pass inspection? how did they tie the return in? into the cold with that butt soldered st 90 with a spring check? no buffer tank? those t&p discharges unpiped above those doors make me very very worried. and oh gotta love that 2x4 supporting the horizontal at the meter.. i don't know enough about these tankless heaters yet soo whats to diagnosis..????


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Inspection? HA! That's funny.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i would like to think i live in a perfect world where plumbers pull permits and get gas fired heaters inspected:laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

This guy is going to learn the hard way. He had two referrals. One was the local hack that I often find myself at his jobs doing some kind of repair. The other was actually a good plumber, he is almost as expensive as me.

When I asked why he didn't go with the other guy, he replied that he was 3 times the price and it was for the same job. I looked at him and said, you do realize this guy just ruined the side of your 8 yr old home don't you? He puts his head down and says I know. I am sure he will take my bid and compare it to 30 others, but he knows I figured it out when no one else could and at this point he was glad to have someone at his home that knows what he is doing. We'll see about that when the bid comes in.

Here's the list so far:
Re install heaters on the stucco (remove board)
Hard pipe all copper
Hard pipe gas (it's 1" with a red bell to 3/4 at the full port ball valve)
Re-wire the remote
Install switch inside furnace room for power to both heaters (can't do cords that long)
Re configure the recirculation system. This was setup like back east plumbing...3 zones. All 3 zones were tied together (original plumbers) on a Metland pump. These recirc pumps have their own internal check valve. Problem was the recirc line......can't share the recirc line. If you look at it, you can see how all that Xfeeding was messing everything up. That's why I put ball valves on all 3 risers...I needed to make sure it was how I thought it was. Yesterday was the first time he has had hot water in 1.5 months.

Anyhow, it will be a total of 3 recirc pumps and the make up
Relocate the softener and carbon filter to inside the heater room and redo all the 1 and 1 1/4" copper.
Strap everything down...etc....

I looked at him as I was getting ready to leave and said in a quiet voice "you know this is gonna be a lot don't ya" I sure do he says.......have a nice weekend sir!

It was rather funny. I will say this, it was hard to trace down the correct mother boards for the units that took some time.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

When i asked about the permit....he apparently pulled it (owner builder) and said God no, as for if an inspector had seen this. He tells me he has till August to get it done. He didn't like hearing the gas line would have to be taken apart to test, because I don't think he will let the installers back, so he will have to pay someone else to do that......"he was 3 times the price for the same job". 

You have heard about the courts making an "example" out of people? I plan on doing that to this guy. I'll be fair, just not very nice.


----------

